

Yahoo: Kicking off 30 days of change - daegloe
http://yahoo.tumblr.com/post/57582020969/kicking-off-30-days-of-change

======
dmazin
Oh, I thought there were going be 30 days of actual change at Yahoo.

~~~
DigitalSea
Exactly what I was thinking as well. Would have been cool to see one new
change to Yahoo! over a 30 day period, oh well.

~~~
chcleaves
agreed - obviously everyone thinks some sort of a different "change" needs to
occur

------
Terretta
Yahoo's gone and slapped a hideous Yahoo nav bar across the top of Meyer's new
fanfared Flickr design.

If she can't even keep her own flagship redesign fixed, she can't change their
culture of asphyxiating products people actually loved.

~~~
RexRollman
I noticed this the other day. It's really ugly looking and a waste of
horizontal pixels.

~~~
panacea
It's no more egregious than Google trying to show G+ down our throats. They've
become the masters of persistent headers. Yahoo! is trying to the same.

~~~
RexRollman
I dislike that too.

------
aristus
The designs are less important than the fact they _can_ change every day for a
month. I remember having to wait 6+ weeks to get some things changed.

The intl properties don't seem to be joining in on the fun, eg
[http://uk.yahoo.com/](http://uk.yahoo.com/)
[http://mx.yahoo.com/](http://mx.yahoo.com/)

~~~
Gustomaximus
At a guess these 30 logos and the agreement to change them daily took much
longer than 6+ weeks to prepare.

But that's marketing everywhere. And this a cute way to relaunch a brand. It
creates a game rather than simply saying here is our new brand. I like it.

~~~
mathattack
It is a cute branding exercise even if I hate the Day 1 logo. Maybe they get
better over time, with the best one appearing on Day 30?

------
junto
I have to say that I really like day one's new logo. I also really like what
is happening at Yahoo at the moment. I'd like to see them balance out Google's
dominance.

------
Goopplesoft
Mayer is known for her 41 shades of blue while at google:
[http://www.fastcompany.com/1403230/googles-marissa-mayer-
ass...](http://www.fastcompany.com/1403230/googles-marissa-mayer-assaults-
designers-data)

I suspect this is her way of A/B testing logos at Yahoo.

~~~
apike
This is an interesting idea, but I'm not sure how you could gather enough
metrics from using the logo for one day to evaluate its suitability. My guess
is that the daily effect of the logo on the site's metrics would be low.

~~~
pionar
I suspect they've already chosen the new logo, but are showing off the "also-
rans" first.

------
______
I believe Marissa used to lead the front page Doodle stuff at Google --
interesting to bring a similar branding concept over to Yahoo!

------
znowi
This is the right move. When I look at the Yahoo logo, all I see is the 90s,
irrelevance and desolation. It will have more impact than a dozen more startup
acquisitions.

------
rgovind
Marissa mayer wants people who wouldn't otherwise visit yahoo webpages to come
and see what they are upto. I think this one and the announcement that they
would delete old unused yahoo email accounts, all fall into this category.

------
sheri
I like the idea. Apart from the excitement of actually changing the iconic
logo, it will get Yahoo a lot of eyeballs in these 30 days and create some
buzz around the site.

------
ville
In addition to a cool marketing trick and testing opportunities, this is also
a nice way for them to spot the copies of the old logo still used across their
many websites and automate the update before the "official" roll out :)

------
sjtgraham
Yahoo as a brand has become pretty corny to me over the years, and I associate
their logo with this sentiment. Reading the article I thought maybe Yahoo is
changing its logo so many times in quick succession to break the association
of the Yahoo brand with whatever negative connotations it has with people.
Kind of like forcing people to forget what they thought of Yahoo up until now
by overwhelming them with change.

I'm not sure how well I explained this, but hey I just woke up!

------
gadders
I was reading this post the other day [1] from the Fake Steve Jobs blog about
Lotus and IBM. Basically you could pretty much swap IBM or Lotus for Yahoo and
the tone of the article would still make sense. Who is that excited about the
logo of a company on its last legs?

[1] [http://www.fakesteve.net/2008/01/oxymoron-of-
week.html](http://www.fakesteve.net/2008/01/oxymoron-of-week.html)

------
gkoberger
Interesting approach. I wonder if having a new logo every day will dilute the
impact of their "big reveal"? After all, by day 30, people are going to be
used to different versions of the logo.

Also, 99% of people who visit yahoo.com probably won't know what's going on.
There's a new logo on the main page, with absolutely no explanation anywhere.

~~~
dodolab
If you click on the new logo, you actually get explanations and interesting
video. [http://www.yahoo.com/dailylogo](http://www.yahoo.com/dailylogo)

~~~
gkoberger
This is new; it didn't do it when I had originally posted.

------
teh_klev
Maybe their re-brand should include a change of name rather than just the
logo. For me Yahoo! equates to damaged goods and bad history.

------
dmourati
Day 1: Drop Yahoo mail and start over. Then maybe I'd come back to see what
you have for day 2. Worst. Email. Evar. OK, wait, I just went to Yahoo mail
and it wasn't the horrible pile of stink I remembered. So, someone got the
memo and you really did start over. It looks strangely gmail-esque but kudos
for ditching the old design.

~~~
kevining
Due to the latest gmail redesigns I've gone back to Y! mail full time and am
having fairly good experience with it. It hasn't had major updates recently,
but it does just seems to work.

I find the keyboard bindings I use more similar to outlook, which is what I
have experience with unfortunately.

------
velodrome
Change is good.

Until recent history, Yahoo would take forever to roll out new changes. The
fact is they are trying new things and to the public, iterating faster. It is
clear that Meyer has had some impact to Yahoo.

Whether users will like the new changes is another story but at least they
have the ability to iterate out of the problem.

------
shravan
This appears to be a way to gauge public reactions to different logo
iterations, without actually committing to one. Smart.

------
tehwalrus
I wonder if this is the right way to rebrand. will it really make the new
design stick in peoples' heads, or will it just make us all forget which is
the new logo?

(not that I object to getting rid of the old one, time has not been kind to
that font!)

------
meerita
The logo I'm seeing right now is, terrible. Gap Logogate comes to my mind
right now...

------
rsobers
So wait - in the spirit of innovation Yahoo! is going to rotate the logo on
their homepage every day? Hmm, I can't think of any company ( _cough_ Google
_cough_ ) that does that.

------
aidenn0
I have yet to run in to anyone who actually likes the new version of yahoo
sports. It's pretty, but impossible to find a lot of basic info that was
prevusly easy.

------
samweinberg
Looks like they forgot to update Yahoo Notepad.

[http://notepad.yahoo.com/](http://notepad.yahoo.com/)

------
falk
Drop the exclamation point. It's cleaner.

~~~
bluthru
The exclamation point is iconic. What other brand gets away with an
exclamation point in their name?

And is "yahoo!" ever written without the exclamation point except for using it
sarcastically? It's nearly integral to the spelling.

~~~
mysterywhiteboy
Wham! [1]

[1][http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wham](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wham)!

~~~
parley
Never thought I'd be recommending the excellent band "Godspeed You! Black
Emperor" in such a context. ;)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godspeed_You!_Black_Emperor](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godspeed_You!_Black_Emperor)

------
mheiler
Focus on logos.

------
zimpenfish
That, right there, sums up everything you need to know about Yahoo! in one
nice simple "WTF".

------
alanmeaney
Yahoo: Kicking off 30 days of rejected logos

